# Pronovost vs Normand



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Just curious to see what brand of inverted blowers people on here prefer. Normand, pronovost, shoule? I ordered a pronovost 74" because it was the same price as a Normand but it seems to be a more streamlined design with the gearbox in the front. What do you think?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No idea, haven't used the Pronovost yet. 

Normand worked great, had no issues with it. 

Based on hearsay, the Normand is superior to the Shoule. Apparently they plug faster than the Normands.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2076197 said:


> No idea, haven't used the Pronovost yet.
> 
> Normand worked great, had no issues with it.
> 
> Based on hearsay, the Normand is superior to the Shoule. Apparently they plug faster than the Normands.


Good to know. From what I've heard the shoule is over priced. I guess the Normand and pronovost are too but what can you expect for a premium blower.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The hearsay was from a friend who has used both.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

We have a Normand but honestly for us we wouldn't buy another inverted. They have there place but for us we only used it 3 times last year and sat the rest of the time. For a $ 10,800 price tag prob wasn't the best business decision.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

mnguy;2076287 said:


> We have a Normand but honestly for us we wouldn't buy another inverted. They have there place but for us we only used it 3 times last year and sat the rest of the time. For a $ 10,800 price tag prob wasn't the best business decision.


Pretty much pointless on commercial aren't they?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Not trying to be too picky, but you guys are aware that the company is "S. Houle Fabrication", not "Shoule", right?


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Landcare - Mont;2076323 said:


> Not trying to be too picky, but you guys are aware that the company is "S. Houle Fabrication", not "Shoule", right?


 Goofy name no matter how you say it.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, you could just call it "Houle". It's a family name just like Normand, Pronovost, Deere, Ford, Massey, Ferguson ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landcare - Mont;2076330 said:


> Well, you could just call it "Houle". It's a family name just like Normand, Pronovost, Deere, Ford, Massey, Ferguson ......


Not that it really matters, but they were sold as S Houle around here initially. Apparently that has the potential to sound like asshoule so the different variations came aboot.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2076376 said:


> Not that it really matters, but they were sold as S Houle around here initially. Apparently that has the potential to sound like asshoule so the different variations came aboot.


I spit out my pop when I read this. LOL!!!!! There was probably a zero % chance that S. Houle wasn't going to morph into Shoule over time. If I were them I'd probably just embrace it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater;2076401 said:


> I spit out my pop when I read this. LOL!!!!! There was probably a zero % chance that S. Houle wasn't going to morph into Shoule over time. If I were them I'd probably just embrace it.


That's what I was told by a man in the know.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2076448 said:


> That's what I was told by a man in the know.


The company is Fabrication S Houle. Named after its founder Sylvain Houle.
When you pronounced it in English it did not l sound very good, so it was introduced as shoule
Pronounced shoe-Lee and that stuck.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Landcare - Mont;2076330 said:


> Well, you could just call it "Houle". It's a family name just like Normand, Pronovost, Deere, Ford, Massey, Ferguson ......


Actually there is already another company using the Houle name, they make manure handling equipment such as pumps and tank spreaders.

I've used my Normand inverted 92" on two events so far, both about 8" of wet snow. I found the blower was still leaving too much snow on the streets when lifting off the pavement. I'm starting to wish I purchased a push blower.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2077309 said:


> Actually there is already another company using the Houle name, they make manure handling equipment such as pumps and tank spreaders.
> 
> I've used my Normand inverted 92" on two events so far, both about 8" of wet snow. I found the blower was still leaving too much snow on the streets when lifting off the pavement. I'm starting to wish I purchased a push blower.


What do you mean by a pull blower? An inverted is a pull blower


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2077321 said:


> What do you mean by a pull blower? An inverted is a pull blower


push blower, read closer.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

CAT 245ME;2077330 said:


> push blower, read closer.


Sorry. If you bought abpushblower you would be leaving those piles infront of people's garage. There's no blower that doesn't leaves any piles. Using just a regular blower on residential absolutely sucks, trust me I've done it.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, but leaving snow on a city street is a big . as well as a big fine as well.

When I purchased my blower last May, it was a demo unit located in Moncton, NB They could not get one single contractor interested in the inverted blower in the Moncton area, so I purchased it with a nice discount and full warranty.

The Deere dealer it came from even said to me that in their market, they see many major snow storms in a season and a push blower serves the purpose much better, I even had a contractor down there as well tell me the same.

If you could've seen Moncton at the end of March and seen how much snow they received in two months, you would be overwhelmed. You will see the odd 140hp tractor blowing drives.

In Fredericton, we don't get it as bad as Moncton. I'm about less than two hours away inland.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

NickSnow&Mow;2077339 said:


> Sorry. If you bought abpushblower you would be leaving those piles infront of people's garage. There's no blower that doesn't leaves any piles. Using just a regular blower on residential absolutely sucks, trust me I've done it.


Provonost pxpl does both, no piles, you must of seen it in your research...


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Mr.Markus;2077368 said:


> Provonost pxpl does both, no piles, you must of seen it in your research...


Yes very cool idea. My dad actually thought of the idea before we even knew about the pxpl. Smallest one is an 86" unfortunately. There's a guy here in town with one pronovost inverted and one pxpl and he said he's selling the pxpl because he like the regular blower better. The pxpl is also 1/3 more and if you talk to neige he'll tell you the normal blowers better.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

CAT 245ME;2077355 said:


> Yes, but leaving snow on a city street is a big . as well as a big fine as well.
> 
> When I purchased my blower last May, it was a demo unit located in Moncton, NB They could not get one single contractor interested in the inverted blower in the Moncton area, so I purchased it with a nice discount and full warranty.
> 
> ...


The Normand does the best job not leaving snow in the streets, because the fan is lower to the street. There is definately a learning curve to using the inverted. On wet snow you will have to drag the blower further down the street and then slowly raise the blower while moving forward. Give me a call if you like and I can give more pointers.
Paul 514-608-4675


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

what paul said on the stuff left in the street--it's a smooth motion as you rev off to the next place and what you leave gets camouflaged a touch.

I have three normands here in VT and they are rugged as all get out. We have two Pronovost like Nick's in MA. For where they are and what they are doing I d say they are the better blower for there.....they are lower profile and not quite as rugged (from appearances)--again for the application they will be the best match

when we get snow--notice I said when, I ll try to shoot some video of that street/departure technique


----------

